# She is 83 years old and quit smoking.



## Alex (16/11/14)

source: is here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## zadiac (16/11/14)

Way to go, Grandma!!!


----------



## Marzuq (16/11/14)

Alex said:


> View attachment 15481
> 
> source: is here



This is motivation for anyone . If you haven't already quit. Here's your reason to believe anyone can.


----------



## Ollie (16/11/14)

Alex said:


> View attachment 15481
> 
> source: is here



Thats Epic!!!


----------

